# Rebuilding baitcast reels



## 450clown (Apr 17, 2020)

Does anyone on here rebuild fishing reels? I've been told they are like taking apart a watch....I have the parts just can't find anyone local who is interested in doing it. Any help would be great

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jul 14, 2021)

If you find someone, let me know. I need my Abu GArcia 6500 2 speed cleaned.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm shipping mine to Glenns Rod and Reel repair in De Moins IA. I'll let everone know how it turns out.


----------

